# Hymer B Class wanted



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
I have a friend who is seeking a Hymer B Class LHD around 1998 - 2003. 
Does anyone know of a nice van for around this age, of course at a good price.
Regards


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*class*

I know of a RHD one?

6 seat belts


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*LHD*

LHD here too

This is a RHD one that used to belong to a MHF Member


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

i have a Hymer starline
Nov 2002 
mercedes , auto, triptonic, cruise control, air con

Bar version (three pilot seats)

Drop down double bed , single bed

Excellent condition, 20,000 genuine miles LHD

Bought new van because needed more seatbelts for sons family

Aldra


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

alshymer said:


> Hi
> I have a friend who is seeking a Hymer B Class LHD around 1998 - 2003.
> Does anyone know of a nice van for around this age, of course at a good price.
> Regards


I have a nice B694 LHD available

Peter

Mods kindly note he asked the question!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Mods kindly noted. :wink: :lol: :lol:

Or should that be "_Kindly Mods noted_."


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Mods kindly noted. :wink: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Or should that be "_Kindly Mods noted_."


 :roll: :roll:


----------

